# Hmm it just gets better and better...



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi people's







Need to vent a little (poor hubby is getting rather sick of me). So I had another doctor's appointment yesterday and poured my heart out (have managed to find a nice doctor who seems to listen a little! Woo Hoo!!). only to discover that not only am I depressed (which I knew) but I have an anxiety disorder (which I suspected but not to the extent she seems to think I have) and some OCD behaviours but she didn't actually want to diagnose me on that so I'm off to a psychologist. Add all that to my IBS and my restless legs and I'm feeling like a total mess these days







She's prescribed Effexor for me but I have to confess that I'm terrified of it so I think I may ask her for Lexapro instead which seems to have a lot less of the scary side effects. Anyway, thanks for listening. Kinda been feeling like I'm totally falling apart the last few months, nice to know there's people here who understand


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Screamer, I have not posted for a while because my IBS was "reasonably" under control with a low dose of cipramil. I have not been great but generally it has been preferable to the way I was, and perhaps that is as good as it will ever get.However, I do get times when I fall apart and this is what is happening at the moment. I suffer a lot with anxiety which has not really improved with the use of Cipramil. I have tried several times to increase the dose but I simply cannot tolerate the side effects. I also take a low dose of diazepam which sometimes helps.I also suffer from something like restless leg syndrome and this has been extremely painful for the last few days.At one time I would have been running to the doctor in a panic with all the symptoms, but I gradually worked out that I know more about my own body than they do. They just keep telling me to increase the AD dose, but as I said it doesnt work for me, we are all different. Perhaps you could try the ADs at a low dose to start.The thing is that apart from the bad days I have, I also have some good ones, for which I am grateful.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! Sorry to hear you're back because you're not doing so great at the moment







I hope you can get back to feeling a bit better soon.Restless legs is awful although mine don't usually hurt enough to keep me awake. They got really bad when I quit smoking but that eased up after a couple of months.I went to another doctor today who's given me a low dose of Lexapro so I'm hoping this one will be the one that doesn't give me too many side effects but helps somewhat with the belly.Thanks for replying. It's always nice to know that you're not the only one feeling this way


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Screamer...Lexapro was so-so for me. I did have more diarrhea on it, but that was my only complaint.Effexor XR is actually a pretty mild antidepressant, but I understand why you don't want to take it.Effexor would be better for the "D" side of IBS...but if the low-dose Lexapro works just as well, then go for it.I personally am trying Cymbalta starting tomorrow. It's a sister medicine of Effexor. I'll let you know how it goes.If you're not having problems with D anymore I wouldn't worry about the Lexapro.Anxiety is not fun.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Grant, I am having MAJOR D issues at the moment. To the point where I didn't eat for 10 days cause I just couldn't







Effexor frightened me mostly because I've had such bad side effects on anti depressants in the past and this one claims to be less likely to cause problems. Effexor seems to cause D with some people too though, I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope that it doesn't make me worse (although I don't know that that is possible at the moment).I wanted to try Cymbalta after looking at it on the internet. As usual though it's not yet available in Australia. I think Lexapro is one of our "new" anti deps.Good luck with it! I'm interested in hearing how you do on it anyway for the day it is finally approved for our country







I'm taking codiene on advice of my doctor temporarily in hopes that that might stop the incessant flow that seems to be haunting me right now but I obviously can't be doing that forever. Hope you have great luck with the Cymbalta! (lol, and me with the Lexapro-goes and freaks out about the possiblity of worse D







). And yep, anxiety is no fun at all, neithers depression for that matter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh hun - I'm so sorry to hear you've been having a rough time of it - god 2006 - what a year, I had lunch today with a really old (well, as old as me - I mean I've known her since we were both about 11) mate and her own brother is suing her for a million quid!!! God, nightmares.Depression is no picnic - I know all about that little chesnut - but thank god for modern medicines - I'm really well now but I really think you have to live each day as it comes - I'm much more laid back about things now than before my illness in the spring. I hope you can find a medicine that suits you, sure you will.I'm actually really excited to be away for Xmas this year and avoid all those endless relies and commitments - but this is the first time in FIFTEEN years I haven't cooked the bloody turkey!!You hang in there - lots of love from freezin' soggy old Manchester.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Sue, yep the last 12 months has been a real doozy. I think things really worsened for me when I quit smoking although I have no idea why.I'm sure I'll find something that suits. I can handle some side effects, just not the major one's like non personality and lactating







Oh and D is a biggie but I had my first tablet last night and so far so good.I can't believe that anyone can sue a family member!! I'm so overprotective of my baby (20 year old) brother! If anyone ever hurt him well..they'd have my puny muscles to answer to-lol.Glad you're getting away for Chrissie. We always have it at our place but Mum always cooks all the food and brings it with her so I never have much to do and since we got the dishwasher a year ago I don't have to worry about the dishes either







Give Milo hugs for me!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Perhaps you have already seen this, Amy.http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C455057.html(Scroll down for some possible mineral treatments. They include iron, magnesium and calcium. Do you take a good multi with chelated minerals? That could be a good place to start.)One of the causes mentioned is cardiovascular blockages. I, of course, see a linkage between that and IBS, for all of the reasons I have posted before.My best to you.Mark


----------



## 15017 (Nov 14, 2006)

Amy,Sorry to hear of your battle with IBS, depression and anxiety. I too am in your boat. And yes, I know how difficult it is to find a doctor who will TRULY listen and care.I've never tried Effexor, but I have had pretty good results with Lexapro and Xanax (.5 mg twice a day or as needed). I've tried other anti-depressants and they either didn't work at all or made my IBS worse (Zoloft was horrible for me -- I was in the bathroom constantly). Everyone has different reactions to all these meds, of course. Just seems, for me anyway, that Lexapro has been the only one that I haven't suffered from side effects.I'm hoping the Effexor will help you -- keep us posted! Have you talked to a pschiatrist? I just feel that they have the expertise in the various SSRI's and anti-anxiety meds. Seems so many general practitioners are prescribing these meds today, but a psychiatrist is really the route to go (in my book) if you've been diagnosed with depression/anxiety. A psychologist (talk therapy) helps as well, if you can afford it/insurance covers it. Unfortunately, the psychologist I saw for several years off and on, who was wonderful, no longer takes my insurance. I can't afford $125 an hour so I went to see a new one who my insurance covers and he is "ok" but not as great as my previous therapist. The key is to find someone you feel comfortable with and who will listen -- just like with any doctor.Kevin


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Mark-thanks for that website. Very interesting! I can handle iron and have just started some calcium supplements to try and ward off some of the awful d I've been experiencing for the last 2 weeks. I can't tolerate multi vitamins unfortunately. Vitamin B gives me terrible D. Magnesium I'm a little scared of because of all the reports I hear on here about it causing D.Kevin-Hi. I did have a great doctor. Sadly I think he got a little sick of me and just had no idea of what to do next. He'd pretty much tried everything he knew so now I'm trying to find another one who's as good as he was. I'm liking all the good reports on Lexapro which is why I asked my doctor to switch me to that from the Effexor. I never actually got the Effexor script filled so I'm on day 2 of the Lexapro. So far a bit of insomnia but I have no idea if it's making my D worse or not. I don't think it can get much worse at this point! I haven't talked to a psychiatrist or a psychologist. We are in the not much money type of situation at the moment (3 kiddies) and they charge about the same here as there and medicare gives no rebates on it so for now it's not an option for me, but I am keeping it mind for the future cause I think I could really benefit from it. Thanks for the kind words and I hope the Lexapro keeps doing it's job for you!


----------

